

Ask HN: Best encryption solution for personal stuff (images, videos etc)? - jgalvez

Looking for a tool or a script or a set of script that use popular but safe encryption standards to encrypt personal images and videos. What do you use?
======
BjornW
It depends on what you want to do. Do you want full-disk encryption or just
one encrypted partition/file? Personally I use full-disk encryption. From what
I've read its recommended to encrypt the whole system and not just a partition
if you don't want important data leaking into the non-encrypted parts of your
system.

On Ubuntu Server I selected full LVM encryption during installation.
Everything except the /boot is encrypted, which works great without too much
overhead even on this aging 1,3 Ghz machine. I heard good things about
TrueCrypt as well, which should work with OS X and Windows but I haven't used
it myself.

Btw I did use Filevault on OS X for my whole disk and the experience was less
than pleasant. Especially with resume and hibernation. This was with 10.3
(Panther), so it might be better now.

------
zain
<http://www.truecrypt.org/>

~~~
greatfog
But see "TCHunt - Quickly Search Drives For TrueCrypt Files"
(<http://16systems.com/TCHunt/>).

------
mishmash
On the Mac it's hard to beat Automator and encrypted disk images:

<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1578>

